# New Trick or Treat Trick For this Year



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I had a problem last year with a pack of 4 or 5 older kids (no costumes of course) who came and emptied the entire bowl like a bunch of animals fighting over who could grab the most and run before I stopped them. This year I'm keeping control over two bowls, one of which has awesome stuff I'll hand out to the costumed trick or treaters and one with cheap crap the beggars with no costume get. (Mary Janes perhaps?) I've got a plan for next year though. It will be a table with the bowl underneath a hole in the table top. Over the hole will be a zombie head that has a wide open mouth. I'll make a throat from 6" pvc lined with one of those rubber spikey balls turned inside out and glued to the inside of the pipe. I'm thinking I'll put a pressure switch in there somewhere that will set off a strong vibration and some growling zombie sounds. Would be really awesome if I could get the eyes to open on contact with the switch too! The head would be on a silver platter and there will be bitten off arms, hands and fingers all around it. Older kids will have to reach elbow deep down the zombie head's throat to get candy and hopefully the diameter of the pipe should prevent anyone from being able to grab handfuls. Just an idea I'm toying with. Don't know if it will come to be or not.


----------



## sublimewinter (Sep 29, 2014)

Nightfisher said:


> I had a problem last year with a pack of 4 or 5 older kids (no costumes of course) who came and emptied the entire bowl like a bunch of animals fighting over who could grab the most and run before I stopped them. This year I'm keeping control over two bowls, one of which has awesome stuff I'll hand out to the costumed trick or treaters and one with cheap crap the beggars with no costume get. (Mary Janes perhaps?) I've got a plan for next year though. It will be a table with the bowl underneath a hole in the table top. Over the hole will be a zombie head that has a wide open mouth. I'll make a throat from 6" pvc lined with one of those rubber spikey balls turned inside out and glued to the inside of the pipe. I'm thinking I'll put a pressure switch in there somewhere that will set off a strong vibration and some growling zombie sounds. Would be really awesome if I could get the eyes to open on contact with the switch too! The head would be on a silver platter and there will be bitten off arms, hands and fingers all around it. Older kids will have to reach elbow deep down the zombie head's throat to get candy and hopefully the diameter of the pipe should prevent anyone from being able to grab handfuls. Just an idea I'm toying with. Don't know if it will come to be or not.


Would love to see this in action, you should definitely do it! Mine is a bucket of guts with a hole just large enough to put your hand in and grab one candy. If you try to grab a handful, you can't pull your hand back out. This is in our butcher scene, with a half body table where I look like I've been chopped off from the stomach down. My hands are also cutoff so I just have bloody stumps, and I warn the greedy looking kids that this is what happened when I tried to take more than one candy!


----------



## friv4school (Jan 25, 2015)

Older kids will have to reach elbow deep down the zombie head's throat to get candy and hopefully the diameter of the pipe should prevent anyone from being able to grab handfuls.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I would suggest building the Zombie Head on the table very strongly, it will be seeing abuse, I would think.
Maybe pour it out of concrete?
The weight of concrete might also keep someone from carrying it off?


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

Many years ago I was talking with a close friend whose cousins ran a small haunted house and I was offered a position. This was fairly early in the year and unfortunately they were unable to open that year due to their building burning down during the summer months. Anyways one of the things they wanted to do was offer candy at the door for trickortreaters. They did want various options for age groups. A severed head with the skull opened up and full of candy that would scream "Ow!" When you reached in. But for older TOTs they wanted something gross and a bit juvenile. I suggested a torso hanging from a noose with the guts hanging out and you would have to squeeze the bowels to get Tootsie Rolls out. They loved the idea thinking that older TOTs and even adults would be amused by it.


----------

